# Wanted: Series 3 with lifetime



## PeskyPete (Mar 20, 2010)

My ebay deal just fell through, due to dumb seller!
Anyway, I think a better deal would be one with a lifetime subscription.
If you have something of interest, please p.m. me .
Thanks
Pete

Edit: Bought one of a fellow forum member, thanks for looking.


----------

